# show off your rescue dogs!!!



## GSDlover4ever

i was wondering if anybody on here would like to show of their rescue dogs!!!

post away people!!


----------



## JSR

Ohh a post made for me!!!

In reverse order!!!

Sumo. 2 year old JRT. Handed over to rescue by breeder after he'd fathered hundreds of pups. He's trained to work and the most wonderful sweet little dog. Credit to JRT's this one, not a yappy snappy bone in his body!










Cooper. Staffy x JRT Age..unknown!! Taken to vets by concerned passerby after seeing him hit by a car. Vet scanned him and he was chipped, rang the owner who told vet to have him PTS because he 'kept getting out and it's a pain in the arse'. Luckily vet refused and handed him to rescue. He came to me as a foster but sort of forgot to leave because he just fitted in and is such a wonderful dog. He's got dodgy hips and falls over sometimes but we don't mind.










Sidney Poodle x Bedlington (thanks to advise on here) x who knows!! Age 5. My only puppy rescue. Saw his photo on DogPages and just knew he was MINE!! Dumped by a poodle breeder with his siblings. Honestly the most fabulous dog, perfectly behaved you can take him anywhere. He's the light of my life and I'm so lucky to have him.










Tiz. Staffy x Beagle. 9 years old. Taken to rescue by her first owner, the family was being abused by the husband and apparently Tiz would often take a beating for trying to protect the kids and wife from him. The wife got away but couldn't keep her. Sadly Tiz then went to 4 other homes but got returned due to agressive behaviour. I took her on to try and rehabilitate, unfortunately she was so damaged she could never be rehomed to a 'normal' home so it was keep her or PTS. So she's mine, she's evil and she's unpredictable but she's never tried to hurt me and I understand her so we are okay. I love her and it breaks my heart what that evil man did to her.










And last but no means least. Cromwell. 15 years old heinz 57. Again he was an abuse case. I took him on as a foster 14 years ago to try and rehabilitate because he couldn't be homed with men or other dogs. At the time I lived alone and he needed space and quiet. Long long long road but he learnt to trust people again. He's very reserved and totally does his own thing but for me he's been the most perfect companion and without him I'd be lost.


----------



## ~jo~

awww they are beautiful dogs will post mine wen i am bk from the school run


----------



## Pets Paws

Lovely pictures JSR you are a canine angel in disguise


----------



## JSR

Pets Paws said:


> Lovely pictures JSR you are a canine angel in disguise


 Nooooooo I'm the lucky one to share my life with them.


----------



## GSDlover4ever

awwww what a lovely gang you have got their.
their a credit to you - well done for saving them!!! :biggrin:


----------



## GSDlover4ever

well this is my girl Zara who i took of someone who was mistreating her, i wasn't ment to keep her, i got her at the age of 11 months and she was tiny and had floppy ears - she looked like a lab.
the day i got her the person who bred and owned her was chasing her with a brush because she wouldn't come to her!
at that point i opened the back of the car and she jumped right it.
i'v had a few encounters with this evil person because she still thinks she is her dog! even though i have had her for nearly 4 years.
she has a few isues that i have sorted out - she can be a bit protective when people first come in to the house - especially when they walk in the door, and i don't know they are their.
but at my house she is basicly mute - she hardly barks - but i havn't had any visitors, that she hasn't met before - apart from builders!

this is Zara when i first got her!

















and my gil now!!!!


----------



## noushka05

JSR &GSDlover your dogs are all Beautiful thank goodness they have found someone to finally care for them & give them the loving homes they all deserve

heres my Ellie i found her roaming around a busy part of our town when she was about 16wks old, according to locals she had been scrounging for food for about a week, her stomach was covered in cuts & scratches but no one helped her, oh well their loss, shes been the most loving loyal little girl.


----------



## GSDlover4ever

Tammy was my childhood dog, we got her when i was about 4.
someone was going around the doors in our street trying to get ride of her!
she was about 6 months!
we had her a few weeks she chewed loads of stuff, the people came back and asked if they could have her back - my mum gave them her back. but they returned her after about a day.
they came back a second time, wanting her back - my mum told them where to go!
sadly she was caught in a house fire in our kitchen when she as a pup - the vet have her a 80% of dieing.
she had to get 2 hip replacments when she was about 10-12!

when she was 15/16 she had a few health problems, she didn't know who i was, was deaf and had very poor eye site. she only new who my mum was.
we took her to the vets and the vet said something was wrong with her liver and gave a her 2 week to live. we wanted her to go with dignity!
she lived to a grand old age of 16.

this is my fav pic of her - she was a tibetan terrier x
she was 13 years old when this was taken!









i called her my blond goddess!

me and her back in the day :thumbup1:


----------



## justenuf

I know you all probably know her....but I'm always proud to put a pic of the beautiful Chloe on here......


----------



## noushka05

justenuf said:


> View attachment 17214
> 
> 
> I know you all probably know her....but I'm always proud to put a pic of the beautiful Chloe on here......


you should be very proud you have done wonders for Chloe & her babies, shes Beautiful


----------



## candysmum

View attachment 17215

Misty rescued 6 1/2 years ago.
Came to me pretty bad. my hands would sink into her ribs, scars all over her tummy and ribs, no front top teeth used to hide behind the sofa and not come out even now is scared to eat her dinner unless she is left alone


----------



## ~jo~

Here are my 2 Jake had been knocked over and left for dead foutunatly he was found and taken to the R.S.P.C.A were he lost a leg(@9months of age!!)
We got him 4 weeks later and havnt looked bk since









Pete we got when he was3/4months old he was a stray(i think hewas not a cute pup any more and got dumped)He is a very nervous boy and was really dog and ppl agressive after being with us a few days, he is much better now but atill a work in progress.He is about 9 and a half months now


----------



## JSR

What absolutely stunning dogs. It never ceases to amaze me when I walk round the kennels and see what other people have thrown out. I think we are so lucky to have been given the chance to share our lives with these dogs, I know they say they are rescued but I strongly believe my dogs rescued me. 

More more more please!!!!


----------



## candysmum

JSR said:


> What absolutely stunning dogs. It never ceases to amaze me when I walk round the kennels and see what other people have thrown out. I think we are so lucky to have been given the chance to share our lives with these dogs, I know they say they are rescued but I strongly believe my dogs rescued me.
> 
> More more more please!!!!


I have to agree there Misty did rescue me.

My dog was stolen from my back garden in my old house just before we moved. never recovered her  she would of been younger than misty is now (Coco will be 8 years old now) I just hope to god she ended up in a rescue and someone gave her the loving home she had with me. she was a greyhound, whippet lucher Cross. I'll find a picture of her over the weekend. If anyone rescued her here i will atleast know she is ok. We called her COCO she had a name tag on her collar that said the same thing so maybe she still has the name. 4 months later i found misty in a disgusting house and she helped me come to peace with Coco. Worse thing is i bumped into Coco's breeder today we both knew each other adn knew where from she lived 3 doors over behind my house now had to tell her the whole sorry story when she asked how Coco was


----------



## ~jo~

candysmum said:


> I have to agree there Misty did rescue me.
> 
> My dog was stolen from my back garden in my old house just before we moved. never recovered her  she would of been younger than misty is now (Coco will be 8 years old now) I just hope to god she ended up in a rescue and someone gave her the loving home she had with me. she was a greyhound, whippet lucher Cross. I'll find a picture of her over the weekend. If anyone rescued her here i will atleast know she is ok. We called her COCO she had a name tag on her collar that said the same thing so maybe she still has the name. 4 months later i found misty in a disgusting house and she helped me come to peace with Coco. Worse thing is i bumped into Coco's breeder today we both knew each other adn knew where from she lived 3 doors over behind my house now had to tell her the whole sorry story when she asked how Coco was


awww thats awful 
Thats one of my worst nightmeres((((hugs))))


----------



## candysmum

~jo~ said:


> awww thats awful
> Thats one of my worst nightmeres((((hugs))))


Thank god now for micro chipping it was as popular when i had Coco and the vets never even mentioned it now its the first thing they say


----------



## sarah.so

here are my two!

Thor was adopted at nearly five months through jawt, this is the first photo taken of him - he is a bit bigger now!










and Freya was my foster dog that was rescued from a puppy farm back in July, she is around 6 years old and we adopted her in December. couldnt let her go!

they both get on so well and are just fantastic!


----------



## reddogsX3

well as we put haggis and tatties in the puppy pics thought it was only fair we put laalie in with the rescue pics she came to us at 2 1/2yrs old and luckily she did not have to spend one night in the vizzie rescue (although they do a great job)

laalie making herself comfy in MY bed lol










laalie catching up on the gossip on PF lol


----------



## Pets Paws

These are pictures I took in the summer of rescued dogs with horrible and evil stories of their abuse, they have been taken in by a remarkable woman who does not want to be known, she has a total of 18 Collies most from farms, the second pic of the single collie, he was kept in a cage from a young age for most of the day his body is all twisted and he can't stand straight he is the most timid of them all you can see in his eyes that he has suffered.

All these dogs live in harmony and I feel privaliged to be part of there lives.

I have vowed in a previous post to tell you about this remarkable woman and one day soon I shall.


----------



## Sabre

This is Sabre who we got from rehoming kennels three weeks ago tomorrow. He is absolutely fabulous and has settled in wonderfully. We all love him to bits already!!


----------



## GSDlover4ever

Pets Paws said:


> These are pictures I took in the summer of rescued dogs with horrible and evil stories of their abuse, they have been taken in by a remarkable woman who does not want to be known, she has a total of 18 Collies most from farms, the second pic of the single collie, he was kept in a cage from a young age for most of the day his body is all twisted and he can't stand straight he is the most timid of them all you can see in his eyes that he has suffered.
> 
> All these dogs live in harmony and I feel privaliged to be part of there lives.
> 
> I have vowed in a previous post to tell you about this remarkable woman and one day soon I shall.


awwwww poor babies - at least they are safe now!

i went to my local pound and took pics of the animals their!
the pics are going to be published in a book!
here they are!
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3426/3236802701_79e64af24b_s.jpg


----------



## GSDlover4ever

Sabre said:


> This is Sabre who we got from rehoming kennels three weeks ago tomorrow. He is absolutely fabulous and has settled in wonderfully. We all love him to bits already!!


whata stunning boy he is! :001_tt1:


----------



## Tigerneko

This is Tiger, my rescue Patterdale Terrier (The RSPCA said he's a Patterdale x but we don't think he is )


























And this is Buster, our rescue Heinz










He died last year at about 16 years old, I miss him every minute of the day.

We've never had a dog that wasn't rescued


----------



## SpringerHusky

Maya is my only Rescue dog and what a dog she is 










This was her rescue photo and she was named Ice :










This was the last photo i took of her and that was back in october? I think


----------



## Golgarth

Portia Elizabeth said:


> This is Tiger, my rescue Patterdale Terrier (The RSPCA said he's a Patterdale x but we don't think he is )


he ain't a cross, just a short haired version, nice too.

this is Penny, she was skin and bones, VERY shy, VERY submissive.......
Now she is literally all the dog you could ever want:


----------



## GSDlover4ever

come on they must be more rescue dogs out their


----------



## turkeylad

GSDlover4ever said:


> i was wondering if anybody on here would like to show of their rescue dogs!!!
> 
> post away people!!


My Bocek! now 3 years old approx


----------



## turkeylad

Sabre said:


> This is Sabre who we got from rehoming kennels three weeks ago tomorrow. He is absolutely fabulous and has settled in wonderfully. We all love him to bits already!!


My Mutlu! Now 3 years old Approx.


----------



## SteveyP

Hi this is Oscar who came from a rescue in Telford in 2001. We paid £40 and took him home the same day. They couldn't tell us anything about him, just that he'd been on the streets and they also neglected to mention his spontaneous weeing problem caused by nerves. We thought about returning him but I couldn't do it. He was very obedient so we think he had been trained but was very submissive, still is. He also loves a bath which has been a big help because his wee really smells. He's much more confident now. We think he's about 10 or 11, he's a little grey round the mouth.

We recently had him castrated due to the arrival of Mischa and he seems to have stopped weeing. He used to do it whenever I touched him so I could never fuss him or cuddle him but now I can! Now I have two lovely cuddly dogs. He deserves loads of fuss as he missed out on a lot over the years.


----------



## SteveyP

Sabre said:


> This is Sabre who we got from rehoming kennels three weeks ago tomorrow. He is absolutely fabulous and has settled in wonderfully. We all love him to bits already!!


A gorgeous doggie. Is he a Husky or a Malamute?


----------



## SpringerHusky

SteveyP said:


> A gorgeous doggie. Is he a Husky or a Malamute?


That's a Siberian Husky, compare the ears to my dog Maya and Sabre you will see the difference, best way to tell the difference between a sibe and a malamute is the ears.


----------



## Tigerneko

Golgarth said:


> he ain't a cross, just a short haired version, nice too.
> 
> this is Penny, she was skin and bones, VERY shy, VERY submissive.......
> Now she is literally all the dog you could ever want:
> [IG]http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y197/MiniEquinox/penny2.jpg[/IMG]


Aww what a lovely looking dog! What cross do you think she is? Maybe a GSD x?


----------



## MissD

I hope you don't mind that this one's crossed the Rainbow Bridge. This is Woggy - the best dog I've ever had. Rescued her from a doghome as a pup. The most loyal, loving animal - we completely understood each other










We had 18 wonderful years together. She's 16 in this action pic!


----------



## alphadog

I could look at photos of rescue dogs and listen to their 'forever home' stories all day long!!  (sorry owners who bought from a litter, no offence intended) 

Here are mine, I've posted them before but I'll show different pics this time 

First Smudge in posing mode ... followed by Patty being nosey.... and then Selma practising recall.....and finally Archie after his first ever hair cut....


----------



## Tigerneko

Aww your dogs are lovely! I especially like Archie, has he got some Bernese in him? They're such a gorgeous breed, i'd love to own one someday!


----------



## alphadog

Portia Elizabeth said:


> Aww your dogs are lovely! I especially like Archie, has he got some Bernese in him? They're such a gorgeous breed, i'd love to own one someday!


Thanks! Yes he was a Bernese cross, perhaps with collie (gone to doggy heaven now). I adore Bernese MD's too, although I didn't know anything about them before I got Archie and did some research.


----------



## ~jo~

everyones dogs are stunning love them all xx


----------



## cherrie_pie1589

This is Lacey, we rehomed her from Dogs Trust last year. We've had her about 5 months now, she is a Belgian Malinois and shes an absolute beauty but such a mischief maker!  lol we dont have much history on her as she was found as a stray but she is just over a year old now.

Heres a few piccies of her, the first 2 were took on the day we brought her home and the rest were taken since then!


----------



## StolenkissGerbils

Heidi is my rescue girl, JRT x Lancs Heeler:

Stolenkiss Gerbils - Heidi's Page


----------



## 3 red dogs

i do believe Laalie our 3rd comes under this category


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

This is Chloe, she was handed in by her owners as a stray because they just didn't want her any longer. As she was an oldie, she would have been pts if a permanent foster wasn't found. She arrived in a bit of a sorry state, over fed and under exercised, and a few behavioural  issues. Her claws had grown long and curled over pushing her toes out of shape, and the extra weight wasn't doing her any good, she has a very weak back end. She also had an infected skin tag and wouldn't eat. She's been with me for just over a year now, the skin tag was removed quite early on, and she regained an appetite, for BARF!! I did try her with complete/wet foods, which she was used to, but she wasn't having any of it, she wanted what the others were getting. The occasional behavioural glitch will always be there, she used to cower after 8pm at night, particularly with men; and she performs like a circus dog to try and get attention; I try to keep her calm and make sure she knows exactly where her boundaries are as this keeps her reassured, she gets quiet fusses and cuddles, and loves being a just a retired old dog now.



















And this is Rhuna, who is no longer with us, she was an old gundog whose owner had to rehome many of his dogs because of his failing health. She was given six weeks to live at the initial vet check, due to a massive amount of mammary tumours that had developed. She stayed with us for a good long seven months, and learnt to play (with the help of the two chocolate girls) and have fun. On walks her and Tau used to team up to chase bunnies (sorry bunny owners :blushing, Tau would flush them for Rhuna to chase. She honestly didn't know how to play, and I still remember sitting having a morning cuppa, Indie and Tau would be wrestling over who got the tennis ball, and while they were mucking about Rhuna used to nick it and take it back to her bed. She would end up like a mother hen with a nest full of tennis balls by the time the two chocolate numpties noticed there wasn't anything left to wrestle for! Rhuna was another BARF convert, she wouldn't touch anything else if that's what was going.


----------



## happysaz133

So many beautiful dogs on this thread. Well done all you rescuers out there! I'm against buying dogs, only rescues for me!

My current two rescue greyhounds.

Breagha (adopted aged 6, she's 13 (nearly 14) now!). She's my special girl!









Todd (adopted aged 5, he's 8 (nearly 9 now). He's my goofy boy.


----------



## suzy93074

Just reading thru this amazing post! I am mostly in cat chat but do love all animals and have throughly enjoyed reading all of your wonderful rescue stories!! Well done all of you! :biggrin::biggrin::thumbup1:


----------



## StaffieMad

this is Minni my staffy who we adopted from the dogs home 6 months ago- she was found walking the streets:

























and this is Micky who we adopted from the same dogs home 3 years ago- he was also found walking the streets:


----------



## turkeylad

my Bal..................................


----------



## turkeylad

My Yama............................................


----------



## Ratdog

This is Shelby, she is about 3 years old, we rescued her 16 months ago. The dog warden picked her up off the streets so dont have the history but she was very wary of kids when we got her (a lot better now tho, thankfully!)


----------



## slakey

My rescue dog Zeus. Rescues him, his mother and his siblings. Gave his siblings and mother to loving homes, we did give Zeus to a home, but well... I made sure we got him back and I laid the law down and said we're keeping him to my mum and dad  So he's all mine 










Sorry about the size


----------



## turkeylad

my Mutlu........................


----------



## blueribbonuk




----------



## hobo99

Hobo my rescue dog,from "jerry greens" i was told he is 1/2 staffy as for the rest ive no idea he looks different every day , he is 10mths old now, and a brill little lad.


----------



## GSDlover4ever

hobo99 said:


> Hobo my rescue dog,from "jerry greens" i was told he is 1/2 staffy as for the rest ive no idea he looks different every day , he is 10mths old now, and a brill little lad.


i would have said he was a Shar Pei x staffie


----------



## Burrowzig

Here's my Ziggy. We have been together four and a half years now.


----------



## Patterdale_lover

Bess I didn't get from a rescue hom, but I did rescue her...so i hope this counts

Bess came from a game keeper at Belnehim palace. I don't know what he did to her exactly but i could tell it wasn't good. When we got hom she was very shy and very scared. She was terrible with other people often weeing herself. She hated other dogs. and was basically a wreck:crying:
Three years on and she has improved tons. Lets people strok her without too much fuss. Is friendly with calm dogs, but still bares her teeth at hyper ones. I love her and wouldn't take back any of what we have been through :001_tt1:

















































Teheheeee :001_tongue: sorry there is soo many


----------



## inthedoghouse

This is my lovely old Flo. She died 1st November 08. In the photo she is nearly 18, and I hand reared her from three weeks old. A shaky start but she was a tough and cussid little dog, determined, single minded, and came to work with me all over the country. She is missed so much and will never be forgotten


----------



## Emraa

You are all such special people. They are all very lucky dogs to have found a forever home and such kindness.
I will post a pic of my rescue pup when I get her!


----------



## goodvic2

This thread has brought tears to my eyes at all the wonderful people who gives these dogs a home. 

Well done to you all x


----------



## LouJ69

This is a pic of my woof Monty! Got him from the ISPCA when he was about 8 weeks old. Have him 3 years now!


----------



## akoshi

this is Luna we rescued from out local dogs home


----------



## bichonsrus

GSDlover4ever said:


> Tammy was my childhood dog, we got her when i was about 4.
> someone was going around the doors in our street trying to get ride of her!
> she was about 6 months!
> we had her a few weeks she chewed loads of stuff, the people came back and asked if they could have her back - my mum gave them her back. but they returned her after about a day.
> they came back a second time, wanting her back - my mum told them where to go!
> sadly she was caught in a house fire in our kitchen when she as a pup - the vet have her a 80% of dieing.
> she had to get 2 hip replacments when she was about 10-12!
> 
> when she was 15/16 she had a few health problems, she didn't know who i was, was deaf and had very poor eye site. she only new who my mum was.
> we took her to the vets and the vet said something was wrong with her liver and gave a her 2 week to live. we wanted her to go with dignity!
> she lived to a grand old age of 16.
> 
> this is my fav pic of her - she was a tibetan terrier x
> she was 13 years old when this was taken!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i called her my blond goddess!
> 
> me and her back in the day :thumbup1:


what an absolutly beautiful dog! You must miss her still.


----------



## colliemerles

lots of really lovely dogs,


----------



## *WillsTillsBills*

This is our rescued Bulldog Billy, we adopted him from the Bulldog Rescue after his owner could no longer look after him because her home had been repossessed... he is 10 years old in October, but still manages to keep up with our pups! Hes a lovely old man, and a gentleman, loves a cuddle and a gently stroll... 

Also, would love to say how gorgeous all of your dogs are!


----------



## Nicky09

We have Silas at best guess rough collie/husky but I think there might be some gsd in there too. He was found wandering the streets
Sophie a miniature poodle/golden retriever mix. Her owners had 6 children and couldn't look after her like she deserved so they gave her to a rescue.


----------



## PoisonGirl

So many lovely stories and pictures!
Both my dogs I have had since puppies but I will post a couple of pics of some I have helped.

This is Evo she was abandoned beside a main road near where I live and my friend was driving past and saw something move. She was like a bag of bones but so gentle. She had to be walked on a flexi because if she got off she would just run like hell- I found that out the hard way! Luckily she got caught in a fence and I put her back on the lead.









This is Oscar he belonged to a nasty man who's wife decided to re-home him while he was in jail, with my help, I trained him and found him a great home far away. He is also the brother of my pup's mum









This is Roxi she was a ''free to good home'' dog, they asked no questions and told me she was great. They delivered her for £20 and met me at a park for 'convenience' she pulled like mad, hated cats and was very mouthy with other dogs. I wanted to keep her but she kept hurting Dixie. She went off to be an only dog near the sea 









This is Jet I got her from a man who was going to shoot her because she was gun shy. I had just got Dixie and wasn't planning on another but I couldn't leave her! Jet and Dixie were best friends they were inseparable. Jetty was the dog who ran away 1.5 years ago and we never saw her again  Dixie was depressed.









Last but not least this is Mia my first rescue who was found in a shed chained to the wall on a chain so short it cut her neck when her legs gave way. The vet wanted to have her pts there and then I pleaded with him and took her home, he put an iv in and told me to call if she got any worse then he would have to let her go. Miraculously she pulled through with me by her side pretty much 24/7 and my other dog. Through months of training and rehabilitation she went to live by the sea with an ex police dog handler who's dog had just passed away. 
















Sorry for the long post! Once I got started I couldn't stop! 

x


----------



## debijw

We found Lexi a stray at Manchester dogs home, never met a dog thats so laid back never had any issues with her, shes as daft as a brush and makes us laugh, alot.We fell in love with her instantly, she is definately the oh's, shes got him well trained. Lol. The first pic is the day we got her, matted, smelly and with kennel cough. The second is about a year later.















Ozzy was another stray at Manchester dogs home, we wanted a friend for Lexi. I have always loved Westies so to find him was great. Poor little man, its been a long slog but hes nearly there so different from the snarly bundle we brought home, I've loved him from the moment I set eyes on him there was just something in that little face. The first pic is the day we picked him up from the dogs home again matted, smelly and with really bad kennel cough, took three lots of antibiotics to shift it. the second is about two weeks ago.

All of us who have rescue dogs are truly blessed what wonderful pictures everybody is posting.


----------



## sazatkie

this is beckie, rehomed when she was 18 months old in 2001 she is a wonderful dog and friend who wants to be loved, believe me its not been easy at times she is very clever learning to open doors to escape and barking at people especially if they are walking without a dog. she was advetised in the local paper and we fell in love with her straight away. she has endless amounts of energy (other dog is a border collie so know what energy levels are) she just wants to be as close to you as she can get love her to bits though


----------



## 2Hounds

I adopted Hector & Throp nearly 2 years ago from our local Retired Greyhound Trust branch, after they took early retirement before their racing career began at 2yrs old. They are litter brothers and are like chalk & cheese personality wise but get on very well together.

They were well looked after at the race kennels and don't really have any issues, just a few personality quirks. They are very easy to have around as they love sleeping and make me laugh with there antics 

Hector & Throp


----------



## hazel pritchard

This is Jack now aged 3yrs old he was found in a box with his brother aged about 6 wks old.He does agility we both have good fun doing it.


----------



## hazel pritchard

Rusty aged 2yrs,hubby came home with him in his work bag,an unwanted pup who i dare not think what would have happened to him


----------



## Matrix/Logan

Matrix is our rescue dog, he was 4 weeks old when we got him, he belonged to a litter of puppies my friends brothers dog had had. The bitch was a 12 year old gsdxcollie who had never had pups before!!! Can you believe some people!! Well anyway the mother attacked the pups(killing one!!) when they started to eat her food (she was immaciated!!) and when Matrix was attacked his face was torn ripping his eyesocket and we think a bone in his jaw was also broken!! They were threatened by my friend that if they didn't take him to the vets she would phone the RSPCA, anyway they took him but didnt pay the bill, a few days later my friend went to see how the pup was and he wasn't eating and they were not treating him with the wash and antibiotics, to cut a long story short as an ex-vet nurse my friend persuaded me to have him and i said i would treat him and wean him then rehome him as i had just lost my gsd (my absolute soul mate!!) and wasn't ready for another dog!!! (The RSPCA are now involved as this poor bitch has since had 2 more litters!!)
He is still here and is soooooooo loved by the whole family, he is a fantastic little dog and i wouldn't be without him. He still has scars on his face but other then that you wouldn't know about his rubbish start in life!!


----------



## srhdufe

My oscar doggy.. Before and after his haircut.. 

We got him when he was a baby.. 
He had been tied up in the back garden nextdoor to my auntie's house.. He was out all day in the freezing cold snow.. 
They eventually got fed up of him crying, took him out and threw him out of their car.. 

Luckily, my cousin saw him and picked him up.. 

11 years later, he's still with us.. :001_wub:


----------



## JSR

Oh my!!! Oscar is my type of dog!! He's lovely!!


----------



## srhdufe

JSR said:


> Oh my!!! Oscar is my type of dog!! He's lovely!!


He's a big softy! As you can see on the third pic, he loves nothing more than having a snooze on the sofa 
Oh, and having a big cuddle!  Cuddles are his favourite thing..


----------



## Varkhond

EBT litter of 5 confiscated from a dogfighting breeder. I was lucky enough to have a friend at the shelter who takes abused dogs , and got her at the age of 2months of age. To bad my camera is broken, this picture is half year old. hmy:


----------



## Sausage's Mum

Here are my two rescue dogs, Sausage (black and white) is a JRT x Basset Hound and Mash (tan and white) is a small JRT.

They are the most adorable and loving dogs I have ever had.


----------



## srhdufe

Sausage's Mum said:


> Here are my two rescue dogs, Sausage (black and white) is a JRT x Basset Hound and Mash (tan and white) is a small JRT.
> 
> They are the most adorable and loving dogs I have ever had.


Can i ask where you got the plastic doggy pool from? I could do with something like that for my oscar baby


----------



## Rebecca and the pack

We took on Fudge only yesterday as my uncle cant look after him any more because of financial reasons. Fudge is 6 months old.








Lucky was brought from the yellow pages for £50 pounds aged 4 months when I was 4 months. He was no longer wanted because his owner had developed allergies. Lucky is 14 years old.


----------



## iibao

All 4 of them are rescue. 3 of them are from the shelter, and other one was unwanted (horrible condition/the one with the shirt)


----------



## sequeena

Sheba, my mum's doberman/gsd rescue dog.

We didn't get her from a charity, we saved her from a couple who lived in a tiny ground floor flat and they willingly let her roam around Cardiff. She was only house trained. She could not walk on a lead and she ripped our house apart. We got her when she was 2 and 7 years on she's the calmest, most loving dog you will ever see (just don't knock my mum's door, you will get a faceful of Sheba lol). Best £30 we've ever spent I reckon


----------



## GSDlover4ever

i am sooooooooo glad they are many peole who decided to get a rescue dog!

and the obvious fact that they are not in loving homes 


keep the pics coming!


----------



## Sausage's Mum

srhdufe said:


> Can i ask where you got the plastic doggy pool from? I could do with something like that for my oscar baby


It is actually an underbed storage box from Ikea. I believe they are £8.99


----------



## tiddlypup

claude,presa x gt dane









my gorgeous hugo,neapolitan mastiff


----------



## GSDlover4ever

tiddlypup said:


> claude,presa x gt dane
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my gorgeous hugo,neapolitan mastiff


they are gorgeous - do they have a rescue story?


----------



## smegs1978

Here is Barney, we rescued him from the RSPCA 2 weeks ago. Don't know much history, just that a man had brought him off someone and he wasn't happy his condition so took him to the RSPCA. He was really poorly for the first week, with worms. But now is great, not sure on the breed, anyone want to guess. He is about 14 weeks old.







[br/]


----------



## smegs1978

Sorry posted twice


----------



## Patterdale_lover

smegs1978 said:


> Here is Barney, we rescued him from the RSPCA 2 weeks ago. Don't know much history, just that a man had brought him off someone and he wasn't happy his condition so took him to the RSPCA. He was really poorly for the first week, with worms. But now is great, not sure on the breed, anyone want to guess. He is about 14 weeks old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [br/]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE staffy cross?


----------



## GSDlover4ever

Patterdale_lover said:


> smegs1978 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is Barney, we rescued him from the RSPCA 2 weeks ago. Don't know much history, just that a man had brought him off someone and he wasn't happy his condition so took him to the RSPCA. He was really poorly for the first week, with worms. But now is great, not sure on the breed, anyone want to guess. He is about 14 weeks old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [br/]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE staffy cross?
> 
> 
> 
> because of his size and colour i would say a lab X - especailly with that 2nd pic!
Click to expand...


----------



## Nicky09

smegs1978 said:


> Here is Barney, we rescued him from the RSPCA 2 weeks ago. Don't know much history, just that a man had brought him off someone and he wasn't happy his condition so took him to the RSPCA. He was really poorly for the first week, with worms. But now is great, not sure on the breed, anyone want to guess. He is about 14 weeks old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [br/]


Lab/staffy maybe apart from that completely gorgeous.


----------



## Nicky09

tiddlypup said:


> claude,presa x gt dane
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my gorgeous hugo,neapolitan mastiff


Very handsome big dogs. I love Neos.


----------



## Acacia86

Here is my rescue boy. Answers to the names of: Beau, Ben, Benny, Gawky lol!! 

The first picture is at my dad's house (his ''grandad's'' lol!) on his step! He loves that step! 

The second picture is at my house i woke him up by taking pictures :blushing:


----------



## Nicky09

He's gorgeous Acacia

Our latest rescue dog Max a pure-bred Bouvier de Flandres. He didn't do well in the show ring as a puppy so was given to a rescue and then chosen as an assistance dog.


----------



## MurphyMoo

Aww all of them are soo cute i love dogs  xxxx we didnt rescue ours but we rescued one of our guinea pigs lol hahaha xxx


----------



## smegs1978

Nicky09 said:


> Lab/staffy maybe apart from that completely gorgeous.


I thought lab/staff. He has the bum and ears of a staff and the face of a lab. He is very obedient and has learnt the sit command already, so i assume this comes from the lab side of things.

I don't mind what he is, as he is gorgeous.


----------



## caelsgirl

I have had rescue dogs since I was 9, my first was Rocky a 7 yr old corgi x, don't have any digital photo's of him. But he was taken from his previous owners as they had used him as an ashtray, he was my faithful little boy, followed me round wherever i went, ( even to school . . oops) he had a habit of escaping when i left him, he'd always find me! Unfortunatly he was stolen out of our back garden when I was 11, we never found out who did it, I was gutted!

Tango was the next when I was 13, he was a collie cross, I moved in with my nan shortly after getting him n he's never left! he's her retirement buddy and the pair are inseperable.

I fostered a beautiful rottie x 5 yrs ago called Sam, he was only 10 months old and absolutly huge! his owners had taken him into the pound because he kept counter-surfing! He is now living with a scary hairy biker, there personalities match perfectly and they never leave each other's side! He's even brought a side-car for his moterbike for Sam, It's specially modified for dogs!!! LOL

Then there's Tilly, my little heinz now! I rescued her at 10 months old from a small center near me, she's my little angel!

The first one's Tilly n Sam, The second's Tilly, Next Sam, thn Tilly and Tango


----------



## Emraa

Bella is a 4 month old Irish rescue, as far as I know her and her littermates were put in a bag and dumped in a river.

She is a very loving and clever girl.

Guess the breed!


----------



## srhdufe

Emraa said:


> Bella is a 4 month old Irish rescue, as far as I know her and her littermates were put in a bag and dumped in a river.
> 
> She is a very loving and clever girl.
> 
> Guess the breed!


Oh she's gorgeous 
I love the pic of her on the sofa... That's Oscar's place too


----------



## GSDlover4ever

you can see more pics of my girl Zara in here 

Zara - German Shepherd - a set on Flickr


----------



## srhdufe

GSDlover4ever said:


> you can see more pics of my girl Zara in here
> 
> Zara - German Shepherd - a set on Flickr


Stunning!  :001_wub:

How old is she?


----------



## GSDlover4ever

srhdufe said:


> Stunning!  :001_wub:
> 
> How old is she?


she will be 5 in Setember - she is my pride and joy


----------



## stellasmama

This is our little Schnoodle Stella.










She just turned 10 months old...and we've had her for 2 months. I found her on petfinder.com. She was being fostered down in Louisiana.



















She is so smart....and so sweet....I can't believe someone gave her up, but so happy we found her!!!!


----------



## WaggyTail

Hi, I am a newbie to the forum. We just got our rescue dog this afternoon. Lab Doberman Cross. This is Honey.


----------



## srhdufe

stellasmama said:


> This is our little Schnoodle Stella.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She just turned 10 months old...and we've had her for 2 months. I found her on petfinder.com. She was being fostered down in Louisiana.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is so smart....and so sweet....I can't believe someone gave her up, but so happy we found her!!!!


omg she's gorgeous... She's like a dark version of my Oscar


----------



## GSDlover4ever

stellasmama said:


> This is our little Schnoodle Stella.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She just turned 10 months old...and we've had her for 2 months. I found her on petfinder.com. She was being fostered down in Louisiana.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is so smart....and so sweet....I can't believe someone gave her up, but so happy we found her!!!!


awww she is addorable


----------



## GSDlover4ever

WaggyTail said:


> Hi, I am a newbie to the forum. We just got our rescue dog this afternoon. Lab Doberman Cross. This is Honey.


awww she looks like such a happy girl


----------



## GSDlover4ever

does anybody else have a rescue dog?


----------



## emmalouise1508

This was my rescue Millie. She was a stray and had a few issues but we loved her!

*If anyone has any ideas on what breed she is, please let me know! I'd love to have some idea. I have my own theory but I'll see what you guys think!*





































As you can see, she wasn't very big.


----------



## Nicky09

I would say german shepherd mix of some kind not sure with what to make her smaller but she's gorgeous


----------



## emmalouise1508

Thanks nicky, I thought GSDx too. Can see it in her face but nowhere else! :lol:


----------



## ColliePower

JSR said:


> Nooooooo I'm the lucky one to share my life with them.


JSR u are an angel for giving these amazing animals loving homes, and theyre blessed to have found you.

A truly wonderful person you are for doing this, if only there were more ppl like you in this world

x


----------



## icanneverthinkofagoodname

Probably seen mine but i'll post new piccys!

Che










Buster










Together on the chooo train


----------



## stellasmama

I just love this thread! Love looking at all of the beautiful furry faces!!!! Wonderful that they've all been adopted into loving homes!!!


----------



## Nathan91

Rupert


----------



## Honeybunny

Charlie who is now 12 1/2 years old but no one has told him! Adopted him from RSPCA 12 years ago ( he's a bit greyer round the muzzle than in pic now)










and Honey who we rescued a few months ago..she was in a dreadful state 
We had the intentions of rehoming her but hubby fell in love.,.so she's stayed!










and the two of them chilling!










and lastly my RB dog Zoe who we sadly lost in April aged 18 years
when we got her she had been beaten and starved


----------



## sarahberra

Cute dog. Even wet!


----------



## Debbiehut

Sadie was on deaths row. for very bad behavour problems, she was taken away from her mother to early and never learnt social skills, she had a belly hernia.
She had been dropped from great hights and had things squarted in her eyes to stop her yapping! it was a clash with the past owners, they became frightend of her and she took full advantage of it and became visious.
With the help of a behaviourist we worked through her problems and now have a loving dog.
Rocco was in a barn and almost starving, he does have problems in very frightend of almost every -thing that moves or makes a sound.
He tends to wee wee when he is very scard or very happy, he has had to have a few teeth out due to poor diet or rather lack of food diet!!!!
Both dogs are very obediant on every command i ask of them, they sleep in my bed with me every night. both hate the rain and shouting which we dont do in this house anyway.
I think that if anyone is looking for a new four legged friend should always consider a rescue....... they make such super pets.


----------



## Debbiehut

fingers crossed


----------



## Debbiehut

who said ya cant teach aan old dog new tricksssssssss i did it yahhhhhhh


----------



## Honeybunny

Debbiehut said:


> who said ya cant teach aan old dog new tricksssssssss i did it yahhhhhhh


Well done!
Cute dogs too and I 2nd..always look to a rescue first..so many dogs are destroyed each week because no one wants them
This thread is so nice to see happy endings

and if the comment about "even when wet" was aimed at my pic of Honey..she isn't wet as such..she has damaged eyes so they continually run..she is also covered in warts and lumps and bumps..has a heart murmur, is stone deaf and her sight is not good....but she can smell dinner from 5 miles away! lol


----------



## happysaz133

Maddy was about to be 'disposed' of, because she had no chase instinct. The Retired Greyhound Trust found her just in time in May. She had previously been kept locked up in a shed, and only had a handful of food thrown in each day. She had chewed her tail out of boredom. We adopted her in July and she's a fantastic dog.


----------



## sarahberra

They are all so beautiful. I hope they all find good homes.


----------



## GSDlover4ever

sarahberra said:


> They are all so beautiful. I hope they all find good homes.


they have found good homes - by all of us who have posted


----------



## hazel pritchard

Fantastic pictures and stories on here .


----------



## GSDlover4ever

i really like this thread and i am so glad there is so many happy dogs in there new forever homes 

keep the pics coming people


----------



## GSDlover4ever

does anybody else want to share there rescue dogs?  :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Mese

This is Teddy
we have had him nearly two weeks now .. he came to us from 'the Freedom of Spirit trust for border collies'

he sure lives up to his name, he's just a big cuddly teddybear of a dog , he's gorgeous :001_wub:


----------



## GSDlover4ever

Mese said:


> This is Teddy
> we have had him nearly two weeks now .. he came to us from 'the Freedom of Spirit trust for border collies'
> 
> he sure lives up to his name, he's just a big cuddly teddybear of a dog , he's gorgeous :001_wub:


he looks like such a happy boy


----------



## Mese

He's perfect  
You'd think he'd always lived here ... he adores my two other BC's , and they love him
while he's such a friendly dog , his biggest love is my 24 yr old daughter , he follows her around everywhere , wont sleep anywhere but in her room , luckily she adores him too , lol


----------



## AussieLuv

This is Duke (lab x malamute??). He showed up at my house about 3 years ago. He was very skinny and such a sweetheart. One of the neighbors got fed up with having a stray around and made up a story about him biting his daughter. He was going to be put down, and we couldnt let that happen. He showed up the morning after we decided to keep him with the dog bowl the neighbors had been feeding him out of and a little kitten he'd found somewhere. Duke and his kitten slept together, played together, and even tried to eat together. They were the cutest pair. Duke has turned out to be the best dog we could imagine.


----------



## charmedlassie88

Jess. 
She was pretty distructive when we got her but now she is the best dog ever. Loves attention!

I think she is a collie cross flat coat retriever but she is a cross of a cross most likely. 

I love her to pieces


----------



## arriba

samson
blue cross recue staffie x


----------



## arriba

another one


----------



## arriba

and another


----------



## Nonnie

He's adorable arriba. I love brindles.

Thank you for posting pics


----------



## GSDlover4ever

arriba said:


> samson
> blue cross recue staffie x


awww he is gorgeous - i also love brindles as well


----------



## Guest

I'm LOVING this thread, everyone on it should give themselfs a great big pat on the backs for rescuing these dogs! WELL DONE!  they are all beautiful! :blush:

Here's mine "Toby"; sadly he's gone to doggy heaven now so I hope no one minds me posting...

I got him from a rescue when he was 1 years old. He was in the very end kennel, cowering in the corner, scared to death. Skin and bones, his coat was so dull and his eyes were lifeless. We got him out the kennel and he gave me a great big kiss - that was it. :001_tt1: 
We found out he'd been picked up as a stray, but he must have been beaten by men as he was petrified of them, he'd also had something happen to his mouth - as 1 tooth was missing, and the other was very wonky! 
Sadly we had to have him PTS at the age of 11 as he had tumors in his lungs 



























In the shower at a caravan where we used to stay and take him for HIS holidays lol









with my old Guinea Pig, Sox. They were the best of friends 

He was the best dog I've had. I've always rescued, always will.


----------



## Debbiehut

Sadie and Rocco


----------



## goodvic2

Debbiehut said:


> Sadie and Rocco


Beautiful dogs - well done you x


----------



## tafwoc

Lotty, Riley and Sophie.


----------



## Debbiehut

Wow how did you get them all to lay and look at the camera at the same time ? lovely picture xx


----------



## Jo P

Benson - my wonderful Agility Rott


----------



## GSDlover4ever

Jo P said:


> Benson - my wonderful Agility Rott


hmy: hehe - what a cheeky boy


----------



## Jo P

Very intelligent - why jump when ya can run round them


----------



## tafwoc

Debbiehut said:


> Wow how did you get them all to lay and look at the camera at the same time ? lovely picture xx


I had there ball, so they do anything i ask.


----------



## GSDlover4ever

does anybody else have a rescue dog that they want to share?


----------



## debijw

Three weeks ago we got another rescue dog to add to our family, we now have three. Lexi (OES) and Ozzy (Westie) who I posted about a while back and now Tyrone, a Many tears westie, hes adorable a real cuddle monster. He has a few issues but we're working on them. He was offered free in the paper in South Wales and ended up at Many tears, Our vet puts him at about 2 and we are his 5th (and last) home, he isn't going anywhere from here. It's surprising how quickly you become attached to them, here are a couple of pics of him.

Tyrone.








Ty on a walk.








Ozzy, Lexi and Ty in the garden with the OH.


----------



## GSDlover4ever

Anybody else want to share?

Here is an up to date pic of Zara havig fun at the beach.


My goofy dog having fun.... by Foxy Robyn, on Flickr


----------



## nvenoml

this is gus our rescue bull mastiff mix when he came to us, he was down as about 4 years old









weight only 22kg


















broken hip and sores all on his body.

this is him nearly 3 years later









doing hydrotherapy for his bad leg which after 3 opps is still not putting proper weight on it 

















him with his friend the bearded dragon in the sun









this one is about 2 years old


----------



## Guest

Bumby isn't a rescue but all my cats are - love this thread :thumbup::thumbup:

Em
xx


----------



## sas2506

This is Chip, our rescue Staffy cross (though someone said he looks like an Irish Staff of theirs!) giving me a high five! We're had him for about a month and a bit now, and hes settled in nicely!! He snores, and loves people  Really quite easy to train him, hes about one.










This is Bailey, my housemates dog. Hes had him for about 14 years, and wasn't a puppy when he was rescued! Hes still got plenty of energy though, and loves long walks.










Chip, sitting like a human. He seems to do this alot, along with standing on his back legs!










And another of him being soppy on the sofa!


----------



## Beardy

Zak, my rescue GSD, showing off with his rosettes & cups which he has won in agility & a bit of obedience. He prefers the agility, but I do too:thumbup:


----------



## simplysardonic

Our Bob- my husband took him from a man on Cromer Pier who didn't want him any more, he was 10 months old, had very little socialisation from what we could tell, had been hit & not walked. The man claimed he 'couldn't cope' with him any more as he & his partner had 2 young children


----------



## Paula C

All 3 of our dogs are rescued/rehomed for all different reasons.

Sandy the orange roan cocker spaniel is now 9 she was 4 when we got her. She had a happy home with a couple and 3 other dogs but the wife died from cancer and the husband couldn't cope the other dogs were older so they stayed with the cocker rescue people and we rehomed Sandy, shes a lovely dog and def the boss of the 3!

Maya the Lhasa is now 3 she is my baby lol we got her at 5 months old. We actually went on a nite out with some people from my OH's work and they mentioned they were getting rid of their puppy as she had nipped their disabled son on the chin, she was after the chocolate smeared all over his face! so went on a pub quiz and won a dog lol she is so clever and such a sensative little soul shes def a mummies girl 

And finally Snoopy! the new addition he is 10 months old, he was being rehomed due to a break up and having 4 children the lady had no time to really care for him properly, he was in a bit of a state when we went to see him and was a def case of heart over head, we had to pay for him as they obviously werent going to give him away, but he was not in a good state and the KC papers that were promised never appeared but we decided we just had to give him a home as he was such a friendly thing we just couldnt just drive away and forget about him.

So thats us for now!!! no more lol.....started with one which was great, two was even easier than one but 3 is a whole new ball game lol but worth every second we love them all xxx


----------



## new westie owner

My boys 2 GSD from yrs ago and little staffy i lost just before i got Bobby


----------



## new westie owner

Black GSD she had brain tumour when i got her lovely girl for time that i had her


----------



## Cleo38

These are my two: Toby on the right is a xbreed approx 7yrs old. He was such a fat boy when he came to live with us (approx 40kgs ) but is now down to 28kgs & looks great. He was never walked in his previous home but now loves running around outside. We got him in Jan last year & he has chnaged my life!!

Roxy is a GSD approx 3yrs old who came to live with us in Nov & is quite a handful! She's lovely but everything is just SOOOOO exciting that she has a few problems learning to control her enthusiasm - but we are getting there!

They are both brilliant together, I love them both to bits although I do feel so sad that they both had such rubbish starts to their lives. They are both fantastic dogs & I am lucky to have them


----------



## nutmeg

lovely photos and stories from everyone.


----------



## MrsSB

This is Ben, our Collie cross. He's been with us for three months now. He was a stray and so we know nothing about his former life. He is a lovely gentle dog, a real softie.


----------



## Cockerpoo lover

Fab pictures and stories of all your lovely doggies :thumbup:


----------



## Val001

My 2 girls


----------



## lalauri

Alfie - rescued from Dog's Trust West Calder when he was 7 weeks old. His mum and six litter-mates had been abandoned in Ireland - Dog's Trust rescued them and brought them over - they otherwise would've been put down.










Alfie, now 9 months old.


----------

